# How to setup Outlook auto accept meeting??



## pool88 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all, everyday I'm getting a lot of emails and meeting calander in my company. I want to know is there any way that my outlook will automatic to accept all the meeting calander or appointment.

Thanks,
pool88


----------



## Stumpy81 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Pool88, 

Of course there is. 
In your Outlook you go to Tools > Options > Preferences > Calendar Options > Resource Scheduling > Automatically Accept Meeting request and Process Calculations. 

I hope this is what you needed. 

Kind regards, 

Stumpy


----------



## alankeno (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's the $64 question...
Can I create a meeting request that is automatically accepted by the recipient?
I send out event reminders and would like them to be automatically added to their calendars.
TIA,
Alanray:


----------

